# Some where over the Rainbow



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow, nice pics. I have fished public waters in GA and never seen anything like that.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

N. GA ='s Gods Country. 

Nice work


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Great report, 18 hours drive for 8 hours fishing, can I go next time?


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

nice work sam!! brings back memories. i used to do alot of river and stream/creek fishing up north. My dad took me to the salmon river when i was 12. Caught my first king salmon in the Salmon River in Oswego New York. Must have hooked 100 fish that day. Great pics and great adventure Sam. I want to do mor eof that. Yeah, call me too next time, I would love to go. Nice fish!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Now I know where my vacation is going to be!


----------



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

Sam

You look photoshopped.


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

> Sam
> 
> You look photoshopped.


Why would I want to make myself look that bad? ;D




> nice work sam!! brings back memories. i used to do alot of river and stream/creek fishing up north. My dad took me to the salmon river when i was 12. Caught my first king salmon in the Salmon River in Oswego New York. Must have hooked 100 fish that day. Great pics and great adventure Sam. I want to do mor eof that. Yeah, call me too next time, I would love to go. Nice fish!



Send me your contact info .. next time we get a trip together I'll let you know.



> Great report, 18 hours drive for 8 hours fishing, can I go next time?


Nobody can say.. I'm a couch potatoe Tom


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

Man......what a nice trip! I love to fly fishing in north of Helen, Ga and what a beautiful trout.

I love to eat a applewood rainbow trout off in the mountain fleamarket in helen.

My parents had a place up there in Blairsville, Ga and we love to go there for the fall and winter.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Anybody up for a road trip?


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Beautiful pictures (as usual)!!! Way to go Sam


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

AWESOME fish! Next time you are up there, you MUST make a trip to fish lake tugalo on the GA/SC border. You were really close! BRING THE GHEENOE!! The Chattooga river flows into it (this is the river that the movie Deliverance was filmed on) and it is designated as a "wild and scenic" river by the US. Short story, it's secluded, untouched by man, and is definately worth seeing while you're that close to it. Heck, do a whitewater rafting trip while you're there too. 

Things to confirm before you head out, lake tugalo has a max 25HP restriction on outboards, and if you go, make sure to drive over to the SC boat ramp. I've never been to the one in GA, but the road into the SC one is unGodly steep. Like 30% grade, honestly. And the GA ramp has warnings on it about how rugged it is, and suggest going over the river and using the "Milder" ramp in SC, so it's your guess as to how bad the GA one is. 

I've fished there and done well on bass with Rapala DT-6 crankbaits in a crawfish color. Saw lots of trout, but didn't have the right tools for the job with them. 

Link to chattooga: http://georgiawildlife.dnr.state.ga.us/content/displaycontent.asp?txtDocument=117&txtPage=31

-T


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

> AWESOME fish! Next time you are up there, you MUST make a trip to fish lake tugalo on the GA/SC border. You were really close! BRING THE GHEENOE!! The Chattooga river flows into it (this is the river that the movie Deliverance was filmed on) and it is designated as a "wild and scenic" river by the US. Short story, it's secluded, untouched by man, and is definately worth seeing while you're that close to it. Heck, do a whitewater rafting trip while you're there too.
> 
> Things to confirm before you head out, lake tugalo has a max 25HP restriction on outboards, and if you go, make sure to drive over to the SC boat ramp. I've never been to the one in GA, but the road into the SC one is unGodly steep. Like 30% grade, honestly. And the GA ramp has warnings on it about how rugged it is, and suggest going over the river and using the "Milder" ramp in SC, so it's your guess as to how bad the GA one is.
> 
> ...



Great info Tom.. I'm make sure to keep that in mind next time.. thanks..


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

I fished that river in Clarksville. I think it was called the Saqoui river. We caught some monsters. I kept A 6 pounder that died. I could not bring it back. A guy that lives on the river gave us A hard time about it. He said he would take us to the market and buy us Trout. He was pissed at us. Their were 10 pounders every where. They were giant logs laying there. I was able to walk up behind them and touch them with my rod. Over the summer it got to hot for them and my buddy told me many died from the hot water. Turkey volchers were every where eating them. This is A private river and the most amazing river I ever fished.


----------



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow!! Unbelievable scenery like out of a travel guide for Georgia!!! 

Grew up fishing the rivers in California in Kings Canyon, Sequoia and Yosimite. Buddies and I used to run up and fish early morning before school and later we made afterwork forays for trout. Three pounders were bragging material and always a treat but 8 - 10 ponders were unheard of even back then!!


----------

